# Tiger Salamander not feeding? Over worrying?



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Temp - room temp, maybe slightly above
Diet - mealworms, crickets and waxworms
Substrate - its by Komodo, its coco fibre substrate

Ok one of my salamanders isn't eating and hasnt for a nearly 3 months now. Physically it hasn't lost any weight but hasn't bothered with food that I've noticed. Nothing has changed in its set up at all. She was greedy before hand and now shes halted and gets pissy whenever I try to feed her. 

I've tried adding earthworms in which the smaller male enjoys (he isnt a big eater but will eat every other day or so) and being a mole salamander, hopefully she'd find some in the substrate which shes suddenly started to dig in.

Should I be worrying being she's lost no weight at all?


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

JurassicParking said:


> Temp - room temp, maybe slightly above
> Diet - mealworms, crickets and waxworms
> Substrate - its by Komodo, its coco fibre substrate
> 
> ...



Hey  

Well in all honesty it is something to think about but not worry overly about, most Caudata Species are normally very very gutsy and they normally don't go off their food unless something is wrong. 
Personally, I wouldn't feed Meal-worms to any Caudata just incase as they tend to swallow their prey whole without crushing them. Leave her a while longer, keep an eye on her and see what happens.

But here are a few questions about everything to do with her:
Have you added anything to the enclosure? 
Have they both been together a long time? 
What kind of moss do you use?


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Theyve been together since I've owned them and they were together off the guy I had. She was super hungry when I first had her and I upgraded their tank size and added more hiding holes and it was the same in terms of feeding. Suddenly she's stopped eating and is always covered in the substrate - over her eyes, a littler in her mouth but it's been the same I've always used just there's more depth for them to dig in since the upgrade. I dont use moss purely in case they eat it and impaction occurs.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Could she be in breeding condition? Just a thought.


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

My intention isn't to breed thus I'm unaware of the breeding traits. Besides they dont really come together unless they're snuggling in a log.


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

She seems to have a lot of substrate in her eyes and mouth though as I've said, nothings changed in her environment. I tried to feed her today and she went mad, lunged and scurried back under the hide. 

Hmm, getting worried. I can hear her squeeking as she's moving around the viv. Any ideas?


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

JurassicParking said:


> She seems to have a lot of substrate in her eyes and mouth though as I've said, nothings changed in her environment. I tried to feed her today and she went mad, lunged and scurried back under the hide.


 If you didnt approach her slowly or came in the tank from above then you probably scared the life out of her :/ Don't forget anything bigger approaching from above is going to be a bit of a shock for them and could be a potential predator. They are WC I imagine? 



JurassicParking said:


> Hmm, getting worried. I can hear her squeeking as she's moving around the viv. Any ideas?


Never heard of anything involving squeaking before :/ You really need to get photos up or a Video with sound, describing something over a forum isnt the best thing to do as its difficult to see whats wrong :/


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

MantellaMan said:


> They are WC I imagine?
> 
> 
> Never heard of anything involving squeaking before :/ You really need to get photos up or a Video with sound, describing something over a forum isnt the best thing to do as its difficult to see whats wrong :/


Nope, they're not WC. Shes gone from friendly to not eating to being 'wild' which isn't a prpnlem as i leave her too it anyway. Will post pics asap


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Update, this is how she appears most of the time. Her eyes and mouth is covered with substrate (which hasn't changed in the year or so I have kept her) and is very annoyed.

In comparison her 'partner' does not have such looks and yet spends more time buried then she does. 

Any ideas?


----------

